# New garden and greenhouse project!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

The wife and I have decided to try and grow some of our own food.  She is trying to get both of us a little healthier, says I need to get into shape!  In my own defense, I told her " round was a shape."  Sadly she's not buying my theory, so it seems we are putting up a greenhouse and making a vegetable garden. I started construction of the greenhouse awhile back, and just today I tilled up a veggie plot. Not growing until the spring, but trying to get everything in place before hand. Advice is welcomed, enjoy the pictures. Bye


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Think the more of us that is or becoming more self sufficient is a good thing. For sure when major disasters hit like the storm last week. It is obvious that Gov can't help. Growing ones own food and doing so to the point you can store away a lot of it, you're going to be better off for the effort.

I get a kick out of friends/family that comes by in the summer if they 're city folks, when they taste something fresh out of the garden. They all remark they didn't know fresh food could taste so good. I've had a garden for 40 yrs.

Bulldog, is that your garden plot half way down the pics? Doesn't look vary large, if you are serious about growing a food crop. Doesn't look much different in size than your greenhouse. Our GH is 6x8 and is large enough for all the veggie starts we need. Food plot is 25x80 and is the smallest garden we've had but just don't have the room for something much larger.

Oh, by the way, the GH start look very nice. Keep us posted.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Mickey said:


> It is obvious that Gov can't help. .


Sandy wiped out a lot of people, I mean lots of people lost everything they own. Absolutely everything. So even being prepared, you can still find yourself needing help from the government, which by the way, has done a fantastic job, coupled with the Red Cross. Nice job on the Greenhouse!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey BelarusBulldog, Great looking start to that green house! Did you build the Truss frames yourself? We put in a small garden in 2011, expanded it in 2012... I think we'll get a little bigger next season. It is great to be able to grow your own food... and it's good for you.
keep us posted
Cheers


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks guys for the (green) thumbs up. The green house is 12' x 19' and the frames are factory made. The veggie plot is 25' x 25' as this is our very first try at something like this, and want to see how it goes before going any bigger. Bye


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

One thing you'll want to do for sure is, go for varieties that do well in your local. Check with what we call Extension Agents and/or local garden clubs. They'll have the needed info. from the pics, your soil looks decent. I'd take all those leaves and turn them under and any other organic matter you have. Sure improves the soil.

Got any ideas yet on what kinds of veggies you want to try next yr? Any plans on preserving any excess crops?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

What a great start! Looks like you and your wife will spend some enjoyable hours growing your own food. There's nothing like picking fresh veggies for dinner.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking Good


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Mickey said:


> One thing you'll want to do for sure is, go for varieties that do well in your local. Check with what we call Extension Agents and/or local garden clubs. They'll have the needed info. from the pics, your soil looks decent. I'd take all those leaves and turn them under and any other organic matter you have. Sure improves the soil.
> 
> Got any ideas yet on what kinds of veggies you want to try next yr? Any plans on preserving any excess crops?


Thinking potatoes, carrots,onions, beets and turnips just for starters. The leaves will going through the chipper/shredder and then tilled into the ground along with the compost we've been making over the last two years. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Argee said:


> What a great start! Looks like you and your wife will spend some enjoyable hours growing your own food. There's nothing like picking fresh veggies for dinner.


I agree, Argee. Home grown always tastes better.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Do plan on doing any caning?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Keep the updates coming.


Sure will Thomas.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

kitz said:


> Looking Good


Thanks kitz. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Do plan on doing any caning?


I guess that all depends on how everything turns out. If all is good and we have a surplus, then yes. If all fails, compost! :lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Wondering..what do you folks pay..example..for can of name brand whole kernel corn/beets etc. ?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Wondering..what do you folks pay..example..for can of name brand whole kernel corn/beets etc. ?


Wife says corn $1.19 and beets $2.39 Bye


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

BelarusBulldog said:


> I guess that all depends on how everything turns out. If all is good and we have a surplus, then yes. If all fails, compost! :lmao:


From your list of crops, they're all root crops. All one needs to do is keep then in a dry cool place. No need to process/can/freeze.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey, BB,you forgot 1 tiny thing......the gun turret to protect it from deer/varmints ! LOL!
Looking good,BB!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

So just to up date this thread, I want to show how everything turned out with the greenhouse and garden. First I'll show the garden. Believe it or not I had to dig and screen all the topsoil in the veggie plot. Then spread the soil back in, and till again!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Then after It was tilled, I made up a set of drillers and plowed some rows. Then planted, watered, and waited for things to grow. And grow they did!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Next the Red/ Greenhouse. :lmao: Just going to show pictures, pretty straight forward on the build.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Then to make some benches and start bringing in the grow boxes. These are styrofoam boxes with covers used to package salmon that I got for free! Prefect for starting seeds in early spring, just put the covers on at night. Three water barrels release heat at night and are used for watering. Even on a cloudy day, it's not too cold inside.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Next to mix up the soil and fill the boxes., plant the seeds, water, and wait for something to grow!


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks awesome! My wife has been wanting a greenhouse for so long.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

And grow it did! Nothing better than eating your own veggies, provided by His bountiful hand.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Grizzly said:


> Looks awesome! My wife has been wanting a greenhouse for so long.


Thank you, Grizzly. Lots of work, but well worth it when you sit down to fresh veggies.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great to see you back BelarusBulldog! You've been gone a while. Hope all is well. Great start at the garden. Wish I had soil that I could screen, looks like you had it set up real nice. I'd almost say you got a little miner flowing in your veins! Great screening set up.
I missed the second page of the thread!?!?
That's a great looking green house as well. You sure got some stuff growing well in there. Good on you!!


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

-need to read to the end!


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Mar 25, 2015)

WOW! Looking great!!!

My wife saw your pics and now is starting to plan out my schedule..... NOT a good sign!!!!

My mouth is watering... and here I sit, looking out my window at freezing rain/sleet....

.... why do I live in WI ??????? ....

Keep up the great work and send some warm up here!!!

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks great,BB!
Was that you,and your wife,in the one picture??
My wife wants a garden,also,but I just don't have the time,or equipment to put one in,yet.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 26, 2015)

How thick is the plastic you used on the outside?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey you could use a couple hogs to compliment your garden. Free fertilizer and they will also eat any garden waste. If you got em now you could have em fat in time to dig potatoes! There ain't nothing better than home grown pork chops and fried potatoes!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Grizzly said:


> How thick is the plastic you used on the outside?


It is 4 mils and designed for a greenhouse, sold at most farm stores.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> It looks great,BB!
> Was that you,and your wife,in the one picture??
> My wife wants a garden,also,but I just don't have the time,or equipment to put one in,yet.


Yes, that is us.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

pogobill said:


> Great to see you back BelarusBulldog! You've been gone a while. Hope all is well. Great start at the garden. Wish I had soil that I could screen, looks like you had it set up real nice. I'd almost say you got a little miner flowing in your veins! Great screening set up.
> I missed the second page of the thread!?!?
> That's a great looking green house as well. You sure got some stuff growing well in there. Good on you!!


Thanks Bill. Good to have the time to come back, hope it lasts for awhile.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Dad2FourWI said:


> WOW! Looking great!!!
> 
> My wife saw your pics and now is starting to plan out my schedule..... NOT a good sign!!!!
> 
> ...


I live near St. Johns and we also still have snow!  But melting fast.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

ben70b said:


> Hey you could use a couple hogs to compliment your garden. Free fertilizer and they will also eat any garden waste. If you got em now you could have em fat in time to dig potatoes! There ain't nothing better than home grown pork chops and fried potatoes!


To tell you the truth we grew everything organic, but that is something to keep in mind. Bye


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

As you can see,BB, I moved to Arkansas. 
the temp,right now is 82* f,and sunny.
I,ve been cutting the lawn,and putting in a flower garden for the wife.
I'd rather have a veggie garden,'cause you can't eat flowers !:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dad2FourWI (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking good!!!! 

Hey.... we grew our hogs organic too!!

Talk about "ranch raised" - the meat was soooo lean, when cooking with it, one had to be careful to add oil and water to keep it moist!.... but YUM!!!!!

We raised our sheep that way too.

The pigs were very friendly and kept their house immaculate! - they went outside to do their "business".... the sheep.... cute, but MESSY little buggars!

One good idea with pigs, keep their area to the East (assuming that the prevailing winds are from the West). Not really a problem until those HOT days in last August. :lmao:

Your green house and garden are AWESOME!!! We love our veggies!!!!

-Dad2FourWI


----------



## chogg (Jan 9, 2012)

Must have been quite challenging to stand up all those trusses!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

"Red/Greenhouse",......now all you need is Harold ,and Possum lake!:lmao::lmao:


----------

